# Nintendo Direct (3DS games)



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a 3DS, but what is the point of this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I have a 3DS, but what do I have to gain following this?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_Direct_shows


wikipedia said:


> Nintendo Direct is an online presentation by Nintendo, where information regarding Nintendo content or Nintendo franchises is presented, such as information about games and consoles.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2013)

Any rumors what it will be about this time?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Any rumors what it will be about this time?


No clue.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

>.>

Not getting my hopes up again...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2013)

There is a 100% chance Pokemon X and Y won't be mentioned.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope we get something difficult. And new...


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 16, 2013)

My only guess is that it's going to be about games we've seen before, just new videos and more information about them. Animal Crossing is most likely going to be a big one to discuss. I don't think they will mention MiiVerse for 3DS until E3 this year.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I hope we get something difficult. And new...


Dragon Quest VII
Ace Attorney 5
Bravely Default


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't care about the two JRPG's. Especially not one that's a port.
And I've already beaten all five Ace Attorney's. Not exactly hard.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't get this whole "announcing announcements" trend at all.
It's quite annoying actually. It's like a very disappointing mini E3 every month or so :T


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 16, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I don't get this whole "announcing announcements" trend at all.
> It's quite annoying actually. It's like a very disappointing mini E3 every month or so :T



One of two things usually happens.
This.
Iwata apologizing for a game drought again with his catch phrase "please understand".
Only game I have hopes for is that Monolith RPG (I know this was only for 3DS) since lol iPhone and Vita are getting Phantasy Star Online 2 before Wii U and 3DS so that might make up for it. Looks better honestly, but PSO...free, ya know?

I just don't care about the 3DS library. I just play Kid Icarus which I'm happy with.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Especially not one that's a port.


It's a remake.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's a remake.



Doesn't matter. Not original.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I don't get this whole "announcing announcements" trend at all.
> It's quite annoying actually. It's like a very disappointing mini E3 every month or so :T


What is Pokemon X and Y.


XoPachi said:


> Doesn't matter. Not original.


The fact it's the longest jrpg ever made, Yeah it does.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 16, 2013)

...How does it being long make it original? You said it was a remake. Even if I cared about this style of game, It's not Dragon Quest 11. 
Not saying it's bad, but I see enough remakes and ports on the 3DS. I just want something new or a legit sequel with challenge and replay value.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct/index.html

Weegee part II


XoPachi said:


> I just want something new or a legit sequel with challenge and replay value.


Yet, You don`t care about Bravely Default.

Which is a new game.

I also forgot the fact SMT 4 might come out this summer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2013)

Of course not! :3 
Bravely Default looks like a generic JRPG. New, but I'm not worried about it. And seeing that it made by Square Enix pushed me away even more. What I want on the system are Nintendo first party games really...besides Mario Bros 866818. That'd be greeeaaat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2013)

It`s starting soon.


XoPachi said:


> What I want on the system are Nintendo first party games really


lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2013)

3DS games.
The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past *2 *- Release date: winter of 2013
Umiharakara
Youkai Watch
New Yoshi's Island
Donkey Kong return 3d
Mario party 3D (No online)
Mario Golf: World Tour - Release date: this summer
Mario and Luigi RPG 4 - Release date: August 11 (Bundled with a Luigi printed 3ds)
Digimon World Re: Digitize Decode
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy- Release date: Early 2014
Shin Megami Tensei 4 - Release date: July 16 

Wii U games.
Pikmin 3 - Release date: August 4
Pokemon scramble
DLC of NSMBU


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2013)

Yoshi's Island and *Link to the Past 2*?

Another Zelda to speed run! I HOPE they don't make the same mistakes Skyward Sword made. If this game is good (which it looks like it), I will SERIOUSLY have some faith restored in this company!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past *2*


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2013)

Holy. Shit. 
That Zelda game looks fucking outstanding. It looks like it's got that innovation thing Nintendo likes to pretend they have usually. I'm actually pretty *goddamn* excited for this because A Link to the Past is my favorite in the series. This looks like they're gonna take that game and just completely improve upon it without just rehashing the fuck out of it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2013)

https://twitter.com/RichIGN/status/324537006938013698

Pikmin 3 is coming on August 4.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 17, 2013)

A Link to the Past 2 looks awesome. From the brief glimpse of gameplay it sounds as if it uses SNES sound effects, which is pretty cool. Yoshi's Island 3DS looks nice too.


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past *2 *- Release date: winter of 2013


 WANT.



XoPachi said:


> Yoshi's Island and *Link to the Past 2*?
> 
> Another Zelda to speed run! I HOPE they don't make the same mistakes Skyward Sword made. If this game is good (which it looks like it), I will SERIOUSLY have some faith restored in this company!!!


 Oh come on, Skyward Sword wasn't that bad. It did have a slow start though.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2013)

Is LttP 2 a remake or a true sequel?


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is LttP 2 a remake or a true sequel?


 Did you see the trailer? It's a sequel. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> WANT.
> 
> Oh come on, Skyward Sword wasn't that bad. It did have a slow start though.



...It had nothing in it.


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...It had nothing in it.


 Awww, did you get a blank disk?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Awww, did you get a blank disk?



If I did, I would have valued it more. :I


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Did you see the trailer? It's a sequel. :3


Saw the trailer not long ago, I had an erection.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Saw the trailer not long ago, I had an erection.



Just an erection? You should ask what Mentova did to his pants...


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If I did, I would have valued it more. :I


 I bet when the next one comes out you'll hate it and love SS.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 17, 2013)

A LttP sequel?

Holy shit, my childhood's knocking on the door.

Thank you Nintendo.



XoPachi said:


> Just an erection? You should ask what Mentova did to his pants...



Even that can't stop these sentimental feels...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2013)

I wasn't impressed with the Nintendo Direct trailer of the new Zelda. The trailer on the 3DS changed my perspective though... literally! (sorry) The game was MADE for 3D, wow. Everything pops out at you. 
In the 3DS trailer, Link fights Moldorm. You can also see the original entrance to Death Mountain in this trailer, too. I'm gonna guess this will be a sequel like BW2 is to Pokemon BW.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm gonna guess this will be a sequel like BW2 is to Pokemon BW.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

That was a...rather direct reply.



Teal said:


> I bet when the next one comes out you'll hate it and love SS.



I often love when people say this. I love it because it shows that I'm not allowed to dislike something like Zelda and that people assume I'm like others who hate each new title until the next one comes out. Skyward Sword was the only big Zelda I've ever disliked the way I do. Even when people cried about Wind Waker's style, I still loved it.

I don't see what the big deal is with me disliking a game. :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That was a...rather direct reply.


Keyword: "IF"


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 18, 2013)

Another thing that hasn't been mentioned in this thread is North America and Europe are finally getting Earthbound on the virtual console, which is very good. I myself have never played the game but it does look good, so if I ever get a Wii U I'll get it immediately.





XoPachi said:


> That was a...rather direct reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there anything about Skyward Sword you _do_ like/find cool? I don't mean this question to be taken in a malicious or rhetorical way, I'm genuinely wondering. I like hearing other people's opinions.


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I often love when people say this. I love it because it shows that I'm not allowed to dislike something like Zelda and that people assume I'm like others who hate each new title until the next one comes out. Skyward Sword was the only big Zelda I've ever disliked the way I do. Even when people cried about Wind Waker's style, I still loved it.
> 
> I don't see what the big deal is with me disliking a game. :/


 I want to know why you hate it.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> I want to know why you hate [SS].


Or more specifically, _what_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

When did Game Freak make that Harmoknight game? (rhetorical, I can look it up) That looks pretty fun. God they suck at advertising now.



Teal said:


> I want to know why you hate it.



I've explained it before in other places and had my intelligence berated like I didn't beat it 100% No Miss or something because heaven forbid I dislike a Zayldah game for the first time. Let's just drop it and avoid needless arguing and drama, yeah?

And Sut, I did enjoy a few small things about it, but not enough to bring it past a 1.5/10 for me. :/


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I've explained it before in other places and had my intelligence berated like I didn't beat it 100% No Miss or something because heaven forbid I dislike a Zayldah game for the first time. Let's just drop it and avoid needless arguing and drama, yeah?
> 
> And Sut, I did enjoy a few small things about it, but not enough to bring it past a 1.5/10 for me. :/


 You can't give it a score sooo low and not tell us why. What made it so much worse than the other Zelda games?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

...

Alright fine. But keep in mind, this is my *opinion*. I don't wanna see any "well you don't know what you're talking about" or semantics about what I've said or any off the wall reasons why something I listed was done or "wrong" or removed. You asked twice, I'll just say it. What's the worst? So let's get into this.

> Hyped up beyond belief.
> 5 years between that and TP for development
> The lack of new items outside of the beetle which was essentially a slower boomerang
> Handholding (not even talking about Fi), "exploration".
-6 hearts? Bye three heart challenge and well...challenge period. Play for 30 hours to get "hard" mode.
-Goddess cubes could NOT be missed
-Everything you could find from them appeared on the map so thinking wasn't necessary at ALL in this concept (that's not to say you were dumb if you missed any)
-On top of Fi, but she wasn't the main issue
> Dungeons more linear than Sonic Dash on iPhone and easier than watching porn
> Upgradable combat from Wind Waker, improved in Twilight Princess, and implemented even Minish Cap was *REMOVED*. Capcom got it right in a top down, GBA game. A THIRD PARTY.
> Crafting offered no new items, just made getting them much more tedious and stretched their stats.
> The "dynamic sword play" could actually go faster playing as you would Raving Rabbids, and not with precision like encouraged
> Bosses were recycled/uninspired (in my opinion*)
-Ghirahim 3 times
-Imprisoned 3 times (not even paced well)
-Moldarach twice
*Tentalus (Monster's Inc reject), Moldarach (What is this, Sonic and the Secret Rings?), Scaldera (Stupid DoDongo wannabe), Imprisoned (walking teeth and scales), Hell all of them but that badass HIGHLY well made Koloktos were forgettable to outright laughable.
> Transportation was nerfed like the Conference Call Bee Shield combo
-The bird was slow 
-NO WARPING as has been Zelda standard since day one in some manner, making backtracking a nightmare
-Next to nothing in the sky; most islands were Octorok homes, blank, or two rupee games. Also makes the previous point even worse.
-Poor quests; dusting someone's house? Carrying pumpkins? Buying potions for a student over and over? No thanks
-Unskippable NUMEROUS cutscenes. I thought it would be a trend to be able to skip stuff starting with TP
> Instrument was utterly useless unlike the Ocarina, the Wind Waker, and Wolf Link himself.
> Excessive main quests. Yahtzee on Zero Punctuation explains this perfectly in his review of the game. 
-Water Dragon...that's it.
> Motion controls for DAYS with NO choices for traditional controls at all. 

The reason all of these points hurt this game so bad _for me_ is because of the first two reasons and this simple fact: It's a Legend of Zelda game on a console. I expect it to be epic and heavy hitting with a lasting impact. Twilight Princess was developed for two separate systems in 3 years and while staying alive was a cakewalk, the dungeons sidequests and pretty much everything else was plentiful and challenging to me with perfect length. 
For Christ's sake, that game gave you a massive Beyblade that rode on WALLS. (Also, I'm not using TP as a standard, I only use it because it was the console release before it. MM is my favorite console title).
Skyward Sword had nearly DOUBLE that time and it did not surpass any of the predecessors. _For me_ anyway.

The only thing's I liked:
> 4 songs
> Koloktos
> Lanayru Mining Facility (because while easy, needlessly long, and straight forward, I felt it tried the hardest to be original and it was fun)

...
That's it.

Now, I sold it. Bought me a nice Vita game with the money. It's not a big deal to me anymore that $50 was blown for what I find an inferior sub par quality product. I still love Zelda, and have hopes for more games I'll enjoy in the future, starting with what was announced yesterday. 

And no...I'm not gonna like Skyward Sword any modicum more if I end up disliking a future title.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2013)

You should save that and paste it whenever this comes up. 
'Cause it does a lot, seriously.


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> Alright fine. But keep in mind, this is my *opinion*. I don't wanna see any "well you don't know what you're talking about" or semantics about what I've said or any off the wall reasons why something I listed was done or "wrong" or removed. You asked twice, I'll just say it. What's the worst? So let's get into this.
> 
> > Hyped up beyond belief.


 Hype...



> > Handholding (not even talking about Fi), "exploration".
> -6 hearts? Bye three heart challenge and well...challenge period. Play for 30 hours to get "hard" mode.
> -Goddess cubes could NOT be missed
> -Everything you could find from them appeared on the map so thinking wasn't necessary at ALL in this concept (that's not to say you were dumb if you missed any)


 Okay this was indeed annoying. Everything was really easy.



> > Dungeons more linear than Sonic Dash on iPhone and easier than watching porn


 Yup.



> > Crafting offered no new items, just made getting them much more tedious and stretched their stats.


 I actually liked crafting the items. :/


> > The "dynamic sword play" could actually go faster playing as you would Raving Rabbids, and not with precision like encouraged


 Not just swinging your sword around like a maniac was a plus for me.


> > Bosses were recycled/uninspired (in my opinion*)


 A lot of them, yes.


> -Ghirahim 3 times


 Was he too flamboyant for you? JK I didn't mind him showing up repeatedly, but it should have been different each time. -_-


> -Imprisoned 3 times (not even paced well)


 Okay, I did fucking hate those parts.


> -Moldarach twice


 Didn't bother me because it's happened in other Zelda games as well.


> Transportation was nerfed like the Conference Call Bee Shield combo
> -The bird was slow


 Yes


> -NO WARPING as has been Zelda standard since day one in some manner, making backtracking a nightmare


 I thought it did. Couldn't you warp between statues of a certain area?
-





> Next to nothing in the sky; most islands were Octorok homes, blank, or two rupee games. Also makes the previous point even worse


. Yes


> -Poor quests; dusting someone's house? Carrying pumpkins? Buying potions for a student over and over? No thanks


 some them are annoying (I find dusting that woman's house to be fun though)


> -Unskippable NUMEROUS cutscenes. I thought it would be a trend to be able to skip stuff starting with TP


 I didn't notice that. (maybe because I didn't need to do things over and over?)


> > Instrument was utterly useless unlike the Ocarina, the Wind Waker, and Wolf Link himself.


 That was disappointing, as much as the horse whistle from TP.


> > Excessive main quests. Yahtzee on Zero Punctuation explains this perfectly in his review of the game.


 I'll have to watch/read that, because I don't understand what you mean.


> -Water Dragon...that's it.


 She creepy? :3c


> > Motion controls for DAYS with NO choices for traditional controls at all.


 I felt they handled the motion controls very nicely so it didn't detract from the game. Besides people would have bitched about it being on the Wii and lacking motion controls. :/



> The reason all of these points hurt this game so bad _for me_ is because of the first two reasons and this simple fact: It's a Legend of Zelda game on a console. I expect it to be epic and heavy hitting with a lasting impact. Twilight Princess was developed for two separate systems in 3 years and while staying alive was a cakewalk, the dungeons sidequests and pretty much everything else was plentiful and challenging to me with perfect length.
> For Christ's sake, that game gave you a massive Beyblade that rode on WALLS. (Also, I'm not using TP as a standard, I only use it because it was the console release before it. MM is my favorite console title).


 MM is my favorite of the 3D zeldas. :3  



> > Lanayru Mining Facility (because while easy, needlessly long, and straight forward, I felt it tried the hardest to be original and it was fun)


 Best dungeon in the game. :3




> Now, I sold it. Bought me a nice Vita game with the money. It's not a big deal to me anymore that $50 was blown for what I find an inferior sub par quality product. I still love Zelda, and have hopes for more games I'll enjoy in the future, starting with what was announced yesterday.


 I borrowed it from the library.



> And no...I'm not gonna like Skyward Sword any modicum more if I end up disliking a future title.


 Just don't go back on that or I'll hit you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

I wouldn't have minded Ghirahim if he wasn't a boss three times. 
And I hate the water dragon because she made you do TOO damn much for next to nothing. So much of this stupid "prove you're the hero" bullshit. I can't recall how many times they did this and the tadpole thing was the WORST because of the swimming. I hated Motion controls for swimming.


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wouldn't have minded Ghirahim if he wasn't a boss three times.
> And I hate the water dragon because she made you do TOO damn much for next to nothing. So much of this stupid "prove you're the hero" bullshit. I can't recall how many times they did this and the tadpole thing was the WORST because of the swimming. I hated Motion controls for swimming.


 The water dungeon wasn't as bad as others but it was my least favorite dudgeon in the game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's more footage of the dungeon showcased in the LttP2 trailer--
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4X-pg7w8KU

You can see the bottom screen here.

Here's one with some sound to it-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MB6KhFbT64

I can't make out the dungeon music but the boss music's a remix of LttP's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRQwCRcLTwk

GameXplain shows the inventory interface, too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, these are some fucking SWELL ideas!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 19, 2013)

That Zelda game is looking better by the minute. For me it's already a definite day-one purchase.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

It's a day -1 purchase for me. I'm getting the shit AS Nintendo packages it for store shelves! 8D


----------



## Outcast (Apr 19, 2013)

Still no 2D Metroid? Sigh, hopefully someday...

But, this'll hold me, definitely


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Still no 2D Metroid? Sigh, hopefully someday...
> 
> But, this'll hold me, definitely



I would love another one too, but you know...

I'd also love a new F-Zero and not the mode 7 stuff either. We haven't seen a single F-Zero game in literally 10 years. A new (NEW) Starfacks would be good too.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I would love another one too, but you know...
> 
> I'd also love a new F-Zero and not the mode 7 stuff either. We haven't seen a single F-Zero game in literally 10 years. A new (NEW) Starfacks would be good too.



F-Zero was literally the shit back on the SNES and N64, and then GX came along and blew my mind. You're right, we need another one ASAP. 

Ah, good 'ol "Starfacks'... they really need to have someone make a rehash of the series (Perhaps they could remake the unreleased "Starfacks" 2 for SNES and start fresh from there).

And, I believe that Retro Studios is currently developing something related to that. Probably not Metroid-related... D:


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

Outcast said:


> F-Zero was literally the shit back on the SNES and N64, and then GX came along and blew my mind. You're right, we need another one ASAP.
> 
> Ah, good 'ol "Starfacks'... they really need to have someone make a rehash of the series (Perhaps they could remake the unreleased "Starfacks" 2 for SNES and start fresh from there).
> 
> And, I believe that Retro Studios is currently developing something related to that. Probably not Metroid-related... D:



Oh noooo... Not rehash. They just need to make a new Starfox. I've had enough of Nintendo and rereleases lately. 
And I often think of Starfox Command as Starfox 2. They played exactly the same only Command has sooooooo much content for a Starfox game. Q Games man. Random ass company. Makes my second favorite in the series.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2013)

They should reboot Star Fox, keeping everything the same except deleting Krystal from existence.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

Or just make a new one...

Also, Direct Sound 13:00 vid

[video=youtube;SE_xMCt9VLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_xMCt9VLw[/video]

Would have liked some new sounds and stuff, but the remix of the dungeon music is lovely.

I really wish the..."Sketch Link" had it's own meter. I don't like the idea of a universally recharging magic system. It'll make management of strong items FAR too easy. Especially if there will be items like Magic Cape and Cane of Byrna.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/13-minutes-of-zelda-3ds-gameplay-high-quality-and-direct-sound

DAT MUSIC
Any doubts I've had about the game have been extinguished.

Edit: Somehow I missed the post RIGHT ABOVE ME

Zelda's always had a single meter though, yeah? I like having it recharge, personally... ammo in Zelda games have always been nothing more than an annoyance to me. Where's the fun in going in and out of rooms for mana potion spawns?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 20, 2013)

I wonder what the other dungeons will be like.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2013)

That is some very well done music. I can't wait to hear any new tunes they have. This is a great style they've developed. But seriously,
THOSE PUZZLES!!!
This is an early dungeon and I'm seeing more thought and effort put in this level design than the last 3 titles (two DS ones and SS).
Anyone think a new Four Sword Palace would be cool?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2013)

The final Tower of Spirits segment's one of my favorite dungeons in the series. And I personally thought the dungeon design in Skyward Sword was great-- for me clearing every individual room was an accomplishment, since they were so huge.

The dungeon design here's good too, I agree.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Anyone think a new Four Sword Palace would be cool?



That would be cool. Wouldn't it be awesome if Nintendo used the engine from this Zelda game to make a new Four Swords game (like the way they used Ocarina of Time's engine to make Majora's Mask)?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The final Tower of Spirits segment's one of my favorite dungeons in the series.


Me too -- you could totally feel your brain melting while trying to navigate through it.  So complex....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They should reboot Star Fox, keeping everything the same except deleting Krystal from existence.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

^The hurt on his face. As much I liked that game, the artist did an awful job.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ^The hurt on his face. As much I liked that game, the artist did an awful job.



Is that supposed to be Command?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is that supposed to be Command?


yes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> yes.


All the more reason to remove the blue-haired whore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> All the more reason to remove the blue-haired whore.


Falco?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Falco?




No, he has feathers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

None of them have hair either. So it's a mystery...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 21, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> All the more reason to remove the blue-haired whore.


Nobody can just eat a sandwich in peace these days, can they?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Nobody can just eat a sandwich in peace these days, can they?



You did not...
You did NOT!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey, at least I didn't start linking to random YouTube videos.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2013)

Knowing Nintendo, Krystal will be a shitty pop idol in the next game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish I knew what things meant... ;-;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wish I knew what things meant... ;-;


Starfox took some elements from Macross.

(Love triangles, The Airwings in SFII have a GERWALK mode.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll take your word on it. I've never watched/played(?) Macross.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'll take your word on it. I've never watched/played(?) Macross.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2013)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-9020_7...s-totally-different-needs-to-be-played-in-3d/

Yes! 

Dark world is back!

http://www.zeldauniverse.net/zelda-...ges-development-of-three-zelda-games-at-once/


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2013)

It's fascinating how the painting gimmick was inspired by Phantom Ganon. What an obscure thing to reference!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's fascinating how the painting gimmick was inspired by Phantom Ganon. What an obscure thing to reference!


No, It's fascinating how big of a faggot you can be.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but it's been announced that ALTTP 2 will be the first full-3D game on the 3DS to run at 60 frames per second, which is impressive for something that small. It's even more impressive when you think about how the 3D effect means that for every one 3D frame the eye perceives, two slightly different images need to be created and sent to the eye to create the 3D effect, thus meaning that twice the amount of frames need to be produced than would be necessary with a 2D screen - this means that the 30 frames per second Ocarina of Time 3D has is technically 60, hence ALTTP 2 - which to the eye will look like its running at 60 frames per second - will technically be running at _120 frames per second. _I know it won't look like that, but it's impressive at a technical level.


----------

